# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  How difficult will assembly be?

## urbanmyth

I'm trying to debate which kickstarter level I should back this project on.  I am not really all that handy, so I don't know if I will be able to assemble the printer or not myself.  Does anyone have any clue how difficult it will be to assemble this thing?  I know it says it takes under 1 hour to put together, but what all is involved?  Do I need a bunch of tools?  

---jackson

----------


## MyManJan

Jackson, according to the FAQ on the kickstarter project, you will need your own tools to assemble the printer.  However, I doubt you need too many sophisticated tools.  Probably just some screwdrivers and common household tools, I would imagine.  Don't quote me on that though LOL.
Jan

----------


## Larry

From the peachyprinter.com website:




> No prior experience with electronics is required.  There is no wiring or soddering involved, only gluing.  There will be step by step instructions to follow.  We estimate that it will take about 1 hour to complete the kit.  It contains very small parts, and must be built with precision.

----------


## McNabb5

I don't imagine assembly will be very difficult.  By watching the video, you can pretty much see exactly how the entire piece of hardware works.  It will come with easy to understand instructions, and should be a piece of cake to put together in my mind  :Smile:

----------


## The_Critter

It seems pretty simple to put together.  The only tools you need are a utility knife and a small screw driver.

----------


## Marcus

It looks straigt forward, as there are no complex x/y/z axis assemblies as with most repraps.
I am sure it's not that hard, and even if, that's what the community is for ;-)
I've built two 3D printers - if you do it step by step, it's not that hard.

----------

